# Pubcats



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2012)

Er, cats in pubs! 

http://www.pubcats.com/


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 22, 2012)

I loved them  er, are they male btw  lol  Sheena


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 23, 2012)

Catwoman76 said:


> I loved them  er, are they male btw  lol  Sheena



Well, the one in the salt-and-vinegar crisp box is a calico (why are cats so attracted to boxes?), and the "Perfect Amsterdam Atmosphere" one is a tortie, so those are both girls.


----------



## cazscot (Apr 23, 2012)

Brilliant , our cat can't get enough of cardboard boxes and paper bags (especially Primark ones) ...


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 23, 2012)

I love this one, he has that classic "sad soulful eyes" look with which all cat people are all too familiar. 

(The cat I had seemed to be permanently convinced that he was starving to death, even though he got fed quite well -- I suspect that it wasn't just by me, either.)


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 26, 2012)

A few more have been added since this thread was started.  This link is probably well worth bookmarking, for when one wants a dose of cuteness.


----------

